# Racine tailwaters



## fishingcraig (May 8, 2007)

Fished the area below the hydro discharge and caught one big flathead catfish 36in 20lb took about 20-25m to bring in. That really made the weekend!!! Caught 2 smaller channels and a decent sized drum. Saw a few hybrids caught ,but they were there in the boil chasing baitfish. There were tons of baifish in the river, so I am sure that made it tough to catch fish. River was quite warm and clear.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

we went down this past sunday night 6 of us in our boats fished between the plant and the dam only caught 3 between us biggest 15 pounds fish seemed be be more in the middle of the river really foggy that night before the fog came in some drunks almost ran into us defently the closet call ive ever had while fishing in my boat got lucky the motor fired and moved fast dragged my rods and anchors to get out of his way didnt mess up my night tho defently made me mad


----------



## fishingcraig (May 8, 2007)

yeah that can ruin the night seems like someone down in that area has a way of doing that, even on land. good to hear nothing really bad happened to ya.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

might be heading down to racine this weekend what the flats been hitting on?


----------



## skipjackmaster (Sep 12, 2010)

As of friday the hybrids were thick they were hitting on top real good.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

all are flatheads came on gold fish we were using bluegills no hits on those


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

skipjackmaster said:


> As of friday the hybrids were thick they were hitting on top real good.


Sounds great! We'd LOVE SOME PICS!

Do you think there is a chance that the hybrids Might be hittin' elsewhere, besides a hot water discharge?
Say like below the locks?

Busy-Busy-Busy,,,
I did get a chance to bike to the Beaver, just to talk to any fisherman. We didn't see boat or pole anywhere,,, sure looked gloom!
I'll probably/ might get one more chance to get out before bow season, sure would love to end MY season with a Striper!
ANY info would be Greatly Appreciated.


----------

